# Deinosuchus vs Spinosaurus.



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 26, 2011)

they fight in and around the ohio river at cincinatti.
assume they can breathe our atmosphere.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 26, 2011)

honestly i'd expect Deinosuchus to win


Spino gives off the vibe of a fisheater rather than meat eater as it's main diet


----------



## Glued (Jan 26, 2011)

Spinosaurus was a nigh ultimate predator with some of the longest hand claws of a predator. He was the Arnold of the Theropods.

However if he fell on his back, his sail would cause his spine to break.

It can go two ways, one Spino slashes Deinosuchus face open, the other, Deinosuchus goes into a death roll, breaking Spino's back.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 26, 2011)

Nah......even big cats with their oversized claws have trouble clawing Crocodilian's faces. Spino's more likely to use his hands along with his jaws to attempt to flip Deinosuchus over I think...

Still, there's a pretty hefty size difference between Spino and Deino. Here's a chart to illustrate it.

Warning: Large Pic


Notes: I made this chart myself, but pictures of the creatures were taken from the internet. Animal sizes are as accurate as my sources could possibly be. Creatures are sorted by length. For living creatures, I used their average size, but for extinct animals, I used their upper-end possible sizes(if there were reliable sources).

I used an average human male height of 1.75m.

As I only planned to include 15 animals, I have thought about it a long time, and had no choice but to exclude Leviathan melvillei, Giant Squid, Quetzalcoatlus, Sarocosuchus and several large mosasaurs and theropods.

Reasons are as follows:

Leviathan melvillei is a very recent discovery, and as such, its size is still hotly debated, but it is believed to have reached a length of 13.5 - 17.5m.

The Giant Squid has been excluded as the Colossal Squid is bigger than it, and I did not want to throw in two creatures that were extremely similar. Giant Squid could reach a potential length of 12m.

Quetzalcoatlus has been excluded as its size is under hot debate as well, and what's more, it's a flying creature and has little mass. It supposedly reached a length of 11m - 15m.

Sarcosuchus is a large crocodile very similar to Deinosuchus. I used Deinosuchus instead as it was a confirmed dinosaur-eating crocodilian, and has the potential to grow heavier than Sarcosuchus. Both creatures were equally long.

I excluded several theropods that appeared to approach T.rex in size as there was inadequate information about them, and I didn't want to throw in multiple similar theropods in the list. Similarly-sized mosasaurs were excluded for the same reasoning.

Lastly, I excluded the weight of several creatures as I could not be sure, or trusted the information I found.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 26, 2011)

i guess the spino takes this one in that case.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 27, 2011)

Deinosuchus has the advantage of being more robust and probably had stronger bite force than the Spino. Plus the spino would be at a huge disadvantage if it fell over

though i expect Spino could just, step on Deinosuchus and crush it.


----------

